# Two lovely lady rats, UK.



## Solar (Mar 28, 2010)

I have two lovely lady rats, about 6 months old. Very lively and completely tamed.

Some how inherited them off my sister who mis-treated them, however now I am moving to a building that doesn't allow animals. So I can't care for them either.

Feel free to ask any questions.

I am UK based and willing to drive to anyone/anywhere in the UK to ensure these two go to a good home.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It may be worthwhile to see if you can post in the rehoming section on www.fancy-rats.co.uk/community  with it being a UK based forum; ratforum is mostly USA (with some exceptions). 

Maybe preloved, gumtree and adtrader too if you haven't already


----------

